# My setup....



## Nikko007 (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Nice. I like the block its on too. You could consider removing the IMPORTANT sticker from the power lead though.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Nice - is the Mignon white or baby blue?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mignons are dinky aren't they. Nice looking setup


----------



## Nikko007 (Feb 13, 2015)

Baby blue.. But yeah the pick looks a little washed out and doesn't do it justice.....


----------



## Nikko007 (Feb 13, 2015)

Dinky it is.....hopper's nice and dinky too doesn't quite hold a small bag so no time to stale....


----------

